# Trying to get an old sick rat to eat and drink



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

My poor guy has been having more problems breathing and I have barely seen him eat or drink at all the last few days. I am trying to see if doxy will help at all but it might just be his time he has other health problems. I do want to try to get him to eat and drink some though I am having my husband pick up pedialyte and some baby food when he gets out of work tonight. Is there anything else I can try giving him that might be easier for him to eat? Also is it ok if I use a syringe to make him take the pedialyte if he won't drink it by himself and how much should I try to make him drink at once?


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I just went through this with one of my boys. The only thing I could get him to eat was the occasional bite of banana mashed with pedialtye and almond milk. I would try mashing his favorite foods into a goopy consistency and see if that tempts him. If he is unwilling to eat anything, force feeding to keep his strength up may be necessary. I would not give more than .5-1 ml by syringe of food or liquid. My boy passed away 4 days after going off his food, so I would get him back to a vet asap.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

He really likes the chicken baby food my husband got and is eating that fine so I hope he keeps that up. Ill just monitor him to see if he is drinking if not ill try the pedialyte


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your boy?

Has he had recurring URI's? At this point its very unlikely doxycycline on its own will help him.

I use baby cereal, ensure, make up my own rehydrating formula (if they are still taking things orally, I personally am able to give sub-q fluids to a dehydrated rat).
You can definitely offer the syringe...try out the front and see if he will lick it, if not try a 45 degree angle behind his teeth and just squirt a tiny bit in, and see if he swallows.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

when my boy was sucks after a surgery, a little pinch of water made him lap it right up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Rice cereal for babies and soy milk are good. So is nutrical. One of my girls isn't doing to good and I've been giving her Pedialyte rice cereal with soy milk and a dab of raw honey and nutrical. If he refuses to drink then yes you will have to force fluids into him. If the baby food is watery enough you can force feed him that too or make a watery porridge from the cereal and do the same.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Just realized how my response didn't make sense! I work 17 hour shifts and I'm so tired! I meant a little punch of sugar to the water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

He is still with us. I just ordered some baytril for him today because someone else told me it was stronger then doxy but I don't know when it will be here. He eats the baby food on his own fine but I am not sure he is drinking at all and he won't drink the pedialyte on his own I have been given him like .1cc of it every once in a while. All he wants right now is to lay on the bed with me he tries to get out of the cage when I first put him back. He still gives me kisses and occasionally grinds his teeth and boggles his eyes.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

If he is not feeling well, snuggles are the best medicine (aside from actual medicine). Have you tried mixing the pedialyte in with the baby food to get some more liquids into him? I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

He is still here and seems to be breathing a lot better. He no longer gasps for air that I have seen but he is still breathing heavy. Ive seen him drink a few times and he has taken and eaten a few baby puffs. He still eats his baby food fine he doesn't seem interested in eating his regular food though which I tried reintroducing him too.


----------

